# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Otra sugerencia: el espectáculo como un universo definido

## ignoto

A ver si me sé explicar.

Cuando escribo un cuento, habitualmente me baso en el universo que he creado para este fin. Es decir, antes de empezar ya tengo definidos los seres que lo pueblan, las plantas que crecen, cómo son los objetos que pueden utilizar los personajes...
Por supuesto, el universo sufre variaciones conforme voy redactando la historia.


¿Por qué en la magia no se utiliza este recurso nunca?

Si las cartas siguen a las de su color (agua y aceite, fuera de este mundo), a lo largo de una rutina esta característica de las cartas debería mantenerse.
No tiene sentido que tras un agua y aceite hagamos una asamblea de ases, mostremos el resto de la baraja en extensión caras arriba y las cartas tengan los colores entremezclados.

Si hacemos una ambiciosa y el seis de rombos (o la que sea) siempre sube a top, al hacer otro juego inmediatamente después la carta de top tendría que ser...el seis de rombos.

Y así para todo.

----------


## queco

Salvo que se justifique lo contrario. Es decir que se pueda demostrar que un efecto es producto de las circunstancias de ese momento.

Sería como justificar una ambiciosa diciendo que si una bella muchacha besa el 6 de rombos, éste durante un tiempo por determinar se cree muy importante. Al final, como ya no le hacen caso pasa a sentirse mal, y aparecer debajo, para terminar escondido en una cartera. Por decir algo y dejar de ser ambiciosa. Se trata de buscar entonces una justificación para saber por qué las cartas hacen eso ahora, pero no lo hacen luego.

De todas formas si que es un punto de partida co*onudo para idear rutinas

----------


## Pulgas

Ignoto, te voy a llevar la contraria parcialmente (y mira que me da miedo).
Voy a utilizar tu mismo argumento:
Cuando diseño una sesión de cuentacuentos, me planteo un hilo conductor (yo, siempre, la mayoría de mis colegas de oficio no lo hacen).
Cuando termino de contar una hsitoria paso a la siguiente, donde "el universo" anterior queda relegado para centrarme en uno nuevo. Lo mismo sucede cuando alguien se plantea una sesión mágica no como una sucesión de juegos/rutinas, sino como la acumulación de unos y otros. No lo veo incorrecto.

Ahora bien, a aquel que se decida a aglutinar en torno a un hilo común toda su sesión le auguro tres cosas diferentes.
1.- Tendrá muchísimo más trabajo a la hora de diseñar el espectáculo.
2.- Obtendrá el reconocimiento por demostrar una personalidad muy definida en su manera de trabajar.
3.- El éxito que coseche será rotundo, porque no dejará enfriar ninguna de las emociones vividas por los espectadores antes.

----------


## ignoto

Intenté poner un ejemplo con cartomagia para que se entendiera mejor pero veo que Fernando, a pesar de meter las cartas, lo ha comprendido perfectamente.

Es cierto que se puede pasar de un universo a otro y que, además, resulta más sencillo. Pero además de las ventajas que ha mostrado (me salto el inconveniente de que supone más trabajo) queda una por apuntar.

Al ser la creación una fuente de satisfacción personal, no solamente nos encontraremos con la alegría que proporciona el nacimiento de cada una de las partes sino que le podremos sumar el regocijo de ver crecer el conjunto como un todo armónico.

----------


## angelilliks

> A ver si me sé explicar.
> 
> Cuando escribo un cuento, habitualmente me baso en el universo que he creado para este fin. Es decir, antes de empezar ya tengo definidos los seres que lo pueblan, las plantas que crecen, cómo son los objetos que pueden utilizar los personajes...
> Por supuesto, el universo sufre variaciones conforme voy redactando la historia.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué en la magia no se utiliza este recurso nunca?
> 
> Si las cartas siguen a las de su color (agua y aceite, fuera de este mundo), a lo largo de una rutina esta característica de las cartas debería mantenerse.
> ...



No se usa porque potencialmente es un método para crear malas sesiones/mala magia. Lo de la ambiciosa es algo totalmente distinto a lo que propones al principio, es simplemente un encore/epílogo del juego (y está muy gracioso, la verdad). Una rutina de agua y aceite/siguendo al líder/fuera de este mundo es aburrida y con poca variedad. En la magia tiene que primar la variedad. Si hago alguno de estos efectos en una sesión, yo por lo menos no volveré a repetir uno con separación de colores. Y ya quiero ver quién es el genio que enlaza correctamente este tipo de efectos.

----------


## Magnano

discrepo en esto, si quieres hacer una rutina de agua y aceite, mantenla hasta el final o empieza en medio de sesión con algo tipo: es curioso... (levantas x cartas y se separan por colores) y empiezas, pero si empiezas con agua y aceite, termina con agua y aceite sin dejar el tema en ningún juego si se tienen que mostrar cartas.
No se si me explico bien...

PD: tengo sueño y no se si desvario...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

A mi me parece un enfoque muy bueno y original, pero no creo que hacerlo sea correcto o incorrecto. Es algo que se puede usar y si se hace bien el resultado puede ser genial.

Me recuerda un poco a lo que comentaba Wonder de salirse del marco juego como tal cuando, al hacer magia por las mesas, al hacer el wild card la primera vez cambiaba jotas por doses y en lugar de hacer lo mismo en la siguiente mesa, cambiaba los doses por sietes (por ejemplo), pensando en la gente "cotilla" que podría ver la actuación en las dos mesas.

Ceeo que se trata un poco de lo mismo no? de buscar una congruencia en la actuación en general, en lugar de mostar numeros o rutinas.

----------


## Iban

Pues a mí me parece que puede ser una herramienta muy útil como gag, o como "juego trasnversal". Me explico.

A poco de empezar la rutina se hace una ambiciosa. Pongamos, el 6 de tréboles. Cuando se acaba se siguen haciendo otros juegos, pero de vez en cuando, bien ante la selección de un espectador, bien porque el mago está mosca y mira la de TOP, el 6 de tréboles va apareciendo. No siempre, no cada cinco minutos, sino... pongamos dos, tres veces en lo que queda de rutina. El mago se va desesperando cada vez que esto sucede, porque la vuelve a perder para que no interfiera en el juego y acaba apareciendo. "Esa" carta ya está... quemada, siempre querrá ir a top, o darse a mostrar. Ya casi al final, para la rutina y dice: "vamos a ver, ya me estoy cansando". Extensión en cinta y saca una al azar: el 6 de tráboles. La pierde, otra extensión, elige otra carta del otro extremo, el seis de tréboles. Voltea la cinta, todas son diferentes. Vuelve a voltear cara abajo, coge otra: el 6 de tréboles... Al final no queda más remedio que regalarla y rematar la rutina con el útimo juego.

----------


## ignoto

O, incluso, romperla y que se recomponga (usando cualquier sistema de rota y recompuesta) como juego final.

En todo caso puse la cartomagia como ejemplo porque supuse que sería más fácil captr el concepto.

Por aclararlo, es el mismo caso que uno se plantea para desarrollar un espectáculo de magia de escena.
Simplificando:
Si el personaje (supongamos que hemos desrrolado uno que difiera de nuestro "yo" cotidiano) es un paranoico que tiene miedo de todo, tendremos que desarrollar los juegos pensando en que el mago se va a asustar de los resultados y trabajar con ello como base.

----------


## ignoto

En principio, el utilizar un universo definido para una rutina hace más difícil el proceso de selección de los juegos pero simplifica el de creación.
Esto es, el que se limita a "aprender juegos" ve constreñidas sus posibilidades mientras que el que aprende técnicas y desarrolla sus propias presentaciones tiene un abanico más amplio de posibilidades para su creatividad.

----------


## Iban

Ignoto, a fin de cuenta estamos hablando de nuevo sobre la confección de un guión. Pero esta vez, un guión más... presente, no sólo en la charla, sino también en la naturaleza de los juegos.

----------


## ignoto

> ... sino también en la naturaleza de los juegos.


Algo que desconoce el que empieza y si nadie se lo dice...  :9898:

----------


## Iban

Y si nadie se lo dice, ¿torre de Babel?

----------


## Némesis

Torre de Babel con hilillos de plastelina.

(Perdón).

Ignotus, ¿qué ocurre cuando te has diseñado "más o menos" un universo de personajes y no pega ni con cola con la magia? Creo que ya lo pregunté un día, me repito más que la cebolla... Pero es que es un problema recurrente.

----------


## Magnano

yo creo que cualquier personaje se puede adaptar a un entorno magico...
dame un ejemplo de un personaje que creas que no pega, a ver que se le puede hacer

----------


## Némesis

> dame un ejemplo de un personaje que creas que no pega, a ver que se le puede hacer


- Un personaje de ciencia ficción que vive rodeado de tecnologías.

- Un país imaginario semi-utópico donde muchos ciudadanos se dedican a la política.

- Un cowboy nostágico español que pretende re-colonizar California (bueno, ese sí es adaptable, al poker, las cartas, etc).

(nota: ninguno de ellos me lo acabo de inventar ahora).

----------


## ignoto

Creo que casi cualquier universo es susceptible de adaptarse a la magia.

----------


## Némesis

Pero es que en algunos irá tan... "con calzador"...

----------


## Iban

Joder, Némesis, pues eso piénsalo antes de diseñarte el universo. No te digo que tengas que irte de todas todas a Peter Pan y Campanilla, pero si empiezas a montar un entorno en el que ves que se te van cerrando todas las puertas mágicas, recula un poco y cambia de dirección...

O si no, siempre se puede meter un "extra" que abra la puerta a la magia:

- Un personaje de ciencia ficción que vive rodeado de tecnologías:
Levitaciones de objetos metálicos, teletransportadores, magia química...

- Un país imaginario semi-utópico donde muchos ciudadanos se dedican a la política.
El diablillo de la economía.

- Un cowboy nostágico español que pretende re-colonizar California (bueno, ese sí es adaptable, al poker, las cartas, etc).
Las bragas de la Aurelia, que se han quedado pegadas al techo (es que aquí, ya... se te ha ido la pinza).

----------


## Iban

No se trata de avanzar por el camino de la creación del entorno como si llevases una venda en los ojos y, cuando has terminado, quitarte la venda, mirar dónde has llegado, y pensar: "bueno, y ahora cómo sigo a partir de... de... ¿dónde c*jones estoy?". Se trata de avanzar conociendo el objetivo. Y, por lo tanto, condicionado por él.

Es decir: vas a crear el universo de un personaje que hace magia. Si en el universo que creas no hay lugar para la magia, es que eres un poco zarpas creando, o que has perdido el papelito con las instrucciones iniciales.

----------


## Ming

Añado a Iban (cartomagia):
_-Un personaje de ciencia ficción que vive rodeado de tecnologías._
Sencillamente se puede encontrar en un viejo baúl una baraja de cartas.
Que cosa más curiosa, no funciona con botones, cómo funcionará este chisme...

_-Un país imaginario semi-utópico donde muchos ciudadanos se dedican a la política._
Con tarjetas de publicidad? No hay números, todas son iguales, pero se pueden firmar y ya esta.

Habrán personajes que les irá mejor una cosa que otra, pero se puede adaptar, no?
... aunque estoy de acuerdo que todo depende del personaje...

----------


## Magnano

personaje de ciencia ficcion que vive rodeado de tecnologias:
descubre una varita de madera que no tiene botones... ni luces ni nada bonito, al lanzarla aparece x cosa... otras! que ha pasado? la varita reaparece... con ella siguen pasando cosas magicas sin parar y el protagonista no sabe porque

Lo de los políticos:
un político que para ganar votos empieza a hacer producción de billetes... SI ME VOTAIS NO PARARE DE HACEROS GANAR DINERO... Y MAS COSAS! como cheques, targetas de credito...

----------


## Némesis

Esque muchas veces, Iban, ese universo no nace para la magia, sinó para otros propósitos (literatura, escribir un guión de cine, etcétera).

En mi caso, son los pocos universos que tengo creados y funcionan bien, cons sus coherencias internas y tal. Son los que mejor conozco y los que ya llevan tiempo en el horno cociéndose.

Crear uno expresamente para la magia me parece falaz. Creo que ni Ignoto lo hace exactamente así (corrígeme, pero pienso que tu mundo está diseñado para hacer cuentos infantiles, no para la magia).

Las sugerencias que me habeis ofrecido me parecen un pelín forzadas (ya las había pensado), y creo que no resistirían muy bien la embestida de una sesión mágica (es de lo que se trata, ¿no?)

----------


## Pulgas

No te agobies, Némesis. Si esos universos no *te* valen, debes buscar otro o continuar estrujándote la sesera para encontrar la forma de que *te* valgan, A ti, porque es tu espectáculo.
Claro que no todo nos sirve a todos para todo. Habrá quien logre darle una coherencia magnífica, ¡bien por él! Habrá quien no y no pasa nada. A seguir buscando.

Eso sí, me temo que tú estás partiendo del esquema opuesto al sugerido: quieres adaptar un universo en lugar de crearlo de manera paralela. Si todo está compaginado da igual que se trate de un cuento, un ensayo o un tratado de herboristería: tendrá sentido mágico para ti y para los espectadores.

----------


## Némesis

> Eso sí, me temo que tú estás partiendo del esquema opuesto al sugerido: quieres adaptar un universo en lugar de crearlo de manera paralela.


Justo. Es que me acordado de aquel día en que decíamos si antes debía ser el personaje o los juegos mágicos que hace, y he pensado que aquí podría aplicarse más o menos igual (aunque parescese ser que metí la pata ;-)

----------


## Iban

Némesis. Te voy a hablar desde la ignorancia, pero también desde la lógica:

Si creas un universo con el objetivo de dar cabida a la magia, este universo tendrá áreas, huecos, zonas en la que la magia encajará (porque con ese objetivo ha sido diseñado)... voy a intentar hacerte un símil, para entenderlo mejor. Este planteamiento es como si creases un puzzle en el que algunas de las piezas ya tienen el dibujo de la magia en ellas. En realidad, tienes piezas blancas y sobre ellas, a medida que las vas encajando, vas haciendo los dibujos del paisaje global. Unas veces dibujarás la pieza antes de encajarla, y otras veces, después. Pero el resultado es un dibujo continuo, homogéneo, uniforme.... completo. Porque el universo, mientras se crea, lo hace dejando lagunas en las que tú puedes encajar la magia.

Pero si partes de un universo previo, completo, redondo, en el que quieres insertar la magia, sólo te quedan dos opciones: la primera es pegar las piezas de la magia encima del puzzle ya completo. Esas piezas desentonarán, porque estarán fuera de plano, fuera de lugar. Con lo que, tu universo perfecto, seguirá estando perfecto, pero la magia quedará como metida con calzador, fuera de lugar.

La segunda opción es que saques algunas piezas de tu universo para, en esos huecos, encajes las piezas de la magia. Es decir: romper el dibujo de tu universo para dejar lugar a la magia. Recomponerlo. Necesitas crear artificialmente esos huecos, con los que no contabas al dar vida inicialemnte a tu universo. Y esto significa... romper la perfección de tu universo. Puede que la magia encaje mejor, pero será a cambio de... de dañar tu universo.

----------


## Iban

Némesis, parece evidente que tienes ya el universo creado, y bastante bien atado. Digamos que... prácticamente cerrado.

Déjame hacerte una pregunta: ese/esos universos, los has creado con un objetivo, ¿verdad? Teatro, sesiones formativas, juegos de rol... lo que sea. Cuando creaste este universo tenías en mente una aplicación para ellos.

¿No te parece un poco injusto no dedicarle el mismo trato a la magia? ¿No merece su propio universo, en vez de heredar uno viejo?

Otra cosa es que tengas, no un universo, sino una temática, un... contexto.Esto te permitiría crear un universo nuevo exclusivamente centrado en la magia, a partir de ese esqueleto. Un nuevo personaje, nuevas situaciones..

----------


## Némesis

> Némesis, parece evidente que tienes ya el universo creado, y bastante bien atado. Digamos que... prácticamente cerrado.


¡No! Cerrado nunca... :-) Está en constante evolución.




> Déjame hacerte una pregunta: ese/esos universos, los has creado con un objetivo, ¿verdad? Teatro, sesiones formativas, juegos de rol... lo que sea. Cuando creaste este universo tenías en mente una aplicación para ellos.


Me has cazao. Totalmente. Pero debo decir que algunos no han llegado nunca a ser usados para la finalidad por la que fueron creados (¿motivos? Se desfasó la idea, encontré demasiadas similitudes con otras cosas preexistentes, no se ajustaba bien, desencajaban detalles importantes, etc...)




> ¿No te parece un poco injusto no dedicarle el mismo trato a la magia? ¿No merece su propio universo, en vez de heredar uno viejo?


Totalmente. De hecho, cualquiera de estos tres universos eran "una hipótesis" para seguir con el hilo de lo que se estaba discutiendo. Aún no lo he aplicado nunca (justamente por las dudas que me genera), pero me parecían un punto de partida adecuado para el trabajo.




> Otra cosa es que tengas, no un universo, sino una temática, un... contexto.Esto te permitiría crear un universo nuevo exclusívamente centrado en la magia, a partir de ese esqueleto. Un nuevo personaje, nuevas situaciones..


Va, voy a mojarme. Uno de los tres ejemplos que he citado (tengo más, cuando estudiaba audiovisuales intenté montarme un mogollón de historias) sí que está expresamente diseñado para la magia (en parte). Y en concreto, para la magia con cartas (lógicamente hablo del cowboy). Ya está en parte, explotada por algunos artistas... Pero mi intención era un poquito, darle la vuelta. Ahí sí que la magia tiene un espacio "mejor".

Aún tengo cosas para arreglarlo, obviamente, ya que últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo. Pero cuando pueda dedicarme un poco, pensaré, por ejemplo, en si debo narrarlo en primera o en tercera persona.

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda ;-)

----------


## Iban

A mí me gustan las historias en tercera persona. Te permiten expresar dos emociones diferentes a la vez: la del narrador, y la del personaje narrado. Una por medio de la voz y la expresión corporal, y la otra por el propio contenido de la narración.

----------


## MJJMarkos

El problema de los universos radica en la naturaleza de la Magia en sí. 

Entender qué es el arte de la Magia, que representa y cómo funciona, y qué recurso se quiere usar en un momento puntual es lo que nos hace aplicar universos (ficcionales dicho sea de paso) o no a nuestra Magia.

Todo lo demás, meras técnicas liricas o de guionización.

PD: ¿Cómo es eso que he leido de que en Magia no se aplica universos inventados? :shock: :shock: Cuéntaselo al Gran Premio de la FISM Español, J.A.  :Wink: 

¡Ay! que algunos os habeis comido la cabeza mucho con teorizar y han visto pocas sesiones de magia ¿no?

¿Nadie vio a Copperfield en sus épocas de musicales?

¿O crear un universo está limitado a contar un cuentecito y disfrazarse de duende? ¿O crear un universo está reñido a que toda una SESION DE MAGIA [ojo, que no es una obra de teatro, ni una exposión... es una SESION DE MAGIA] gire en torno a dicho universo?

Sí y no. Dependerá del recurso que quieras usar.

De hecho el tema de entender la Naturaleza de la Magia es que en la MAGIA los universos no tienen que durar 2 horas de show, sino que se pueden ir creando pequeños microuniversos, adaptados cada uno para lo que se quiere transmitir.

De ahí que si el agua y aceite no se pueden mezclar, cuando acabe el juego, se acabó la propiedad, el microuniverso se acabó.

Confundir eso con "es que debería de seguir pasando en el resto de la sesión" es no entender ni el desarrollo de los universos ficcionales ni mucho menos la naturaleza de la Magia.

Para poner un simil, los universos de los que habla Ignoto son más teatrales, rozan más las obras de teatros, cuenta cuentos, historias y demás representaciones. Los universos en Magia se asemejan más a un concierto musical. Donde entre tema y tema se puede cambiar de universo a no ser que lo que veamos (concierto y sesión de magia) sean monotemático.

¿Un ejemplo? Los shows mentalistas de Blake en sus ultimos años.

Pero entonces ya se roza más la OBRA de TEATRO que el concepto de Sesión de Magia.

Un ejemplo: Peter Pan. Es Magia? sí, es obra de teatro? También. Tiene universo? Claro. El problema es que aquí empezamos por una obra y nos acercamos a la Magia. En el caso contrario, empezar en Magia y complementarla con un universo y obra... lo deja en... sí, efectivamente, obra de teatro. Y no siempre se quiere eso.

Pero la clave esta en lo que ha dicho angelilliks, y que parece haberse ignorado simplemente porque "era una respuesta que parte del estudio REAL del problema y no del 'voy a teorizar un rato, que me apetece' ". Lo demás que leo parecen elucubraciones. Y sí señores, aunque un gran problema para algo tan "aparentemente metafisico-intelectual" como los universos sea algo tan cotidiano y parece que poco intelectual como la "variedad", es uno de los puntos flacos.

Y ya ni hablamos cuando Nemesis ha puesto el dedo en la yaga del método. ¿Y si hay universos que no se adaptan? ¿Y si quizás... no es que no "SE" me adapten? ¿Y si de casualidad esta técnica en muchas circunstancias de la sesión mágica, sea inaplicable? Donde Nemesis a algunas respuesta ha calificado de "con calzador" yo apunto con un poco de menos educación (pero sin ofender!!!! que os aprecio a todos!) que es que ejemplos como "el elemento futurista = me encuentro una baraja y no tiene botones" no es que sea metido a calzador... es que... es pueril y desde luego bastante ridículo.

Con todo, al menos ese símil ha sabido entender los universos. Porque en ningun momento ha hablado de que los efectos estuviesen superditados a eso, sino que el marco ficcional para toda una sesión sería la interpretación del actuante como dicho personaje. Universo, ficcional, y lirico, nunca supeditando los efectos a dicho universo.

Eso es lo que hay que contestar. Los universos se usan no solo en Magia, sino en muchas otras artes desde hace muchos siglos.

PD: ¿A nadie se le ha pasado por la cabeza que un show basado en un universo, tiene un principio, nudo y desenlace? Y que esa estructura... se repite en cada uno de los juegos de Magia de una sesión? Y que si un universo tengo principio, nudo, desenlace y al mismo tiempo se producen "8 principios, 8 nudos y 8 deselaces" el espectador psicológicamente se agobia, se satura y desconecta?. ¿Que te funciona a ti?... no será que haces una obra de teatro complementada con Magia, y no un show de Magia con un guión que evoque y emocione?. Cuidao que la linea es super-delgadita.

¿Nunca visteis o leisteis un libro sobre historias inconexas? No os disteis cuenta que eso en sí, es el funcionamiento de otra técnica en teatralización de la Magia? Que de hecho, es como mejor funciona pues es como funcionan... las ilusiones?

Y que si no se hace así... se puede caer en la obra de teatro y entonces quizás dejemos de ser... ¿magos?

Todo depende de lo que uno pretenda. El problema quizás (si se puede llamar problema) es cuando uno piensa que todos los axiomas del teatro, o de la lirica, o de la poesía han de aplicarse a la Magia. Se puede probar pero normalmente va a ocurrir como en el Teatro, el Cine, la Pintura... que ellos BEBEN de otras artes para enriquecerse, no para fusionarse. Y parece que ultimamente hay que hacer TEATRO para hacer MAGIA.

Por cierto, para nada de acuerdo en que "arrejuntar" juegos sea considerado así (que se ha comentado en otro post). De hecho es una opción tan válida (y tan buena) que la de crear un guion y añadir juegos en función del guión. Me ha parecido de muy mal gusto, sobretodo teniendo historicamente los grandes maestros que se han tenido (y no hablo solo de españoles) que han recurrido a dicha técnica.

Puestos a desprestigiar técnicas, yo podría decir que crear un guión y añadirle juegos es supeditar la Magia a la Literatura. Y sobretodo, también podría decir que es un punto de partida bastante pobre. ¿Por qué no empezar por transmitir un mensaje o un sentimiento interno? Luego creo el guión o los juegos, y luego lo que falte (o el guión o los juegos). Es bastante más vivificador para un espectador, y sobretodo, para el que consiga transmitir sentimientos o mensajes a través de su arte.

Por cierto, que el que crea el guión y luego mete el juego también podríamos decir que es muy buen literato, o confia poco en sus capacidades como mago para darle un papel tan primario a la literatura y uno tan secundario a la Magia.

Creo que se empieza a olvidar la esencia de la Magia, y de lo que hace un Mago si en vez de beber de las otras artes, tratamos de fusionar constantemente las otras artes. Y me da el tufillo en la nariz a que eso obedece a un sentimiento interno de "es que realmente pienso que la Magia no es un arte".

PD: Si hecho en falta que en vez de recurrir una y otra vez a la cartomagia para argumentar, se argumente con GENERALIDAD, muchas veces se ahorraría el tener que dar sermones. ¿Por qué no hemos extrapolado el ejemplo a la levitacion de David Copperfield? Ya que vuela... que vuele durante todo el show! Es el universo que ha creado... No se puede poner ese ejemplo ¿verdad?. ¿Por qué? Porque Copperfield usa los microuniversos. El hilo conductor del show es el sentimiento o mensaje, no un macrouniverso.

Y sobretodo, porque si Copperfield volase siempre... ¿qué ocurre? que vulgariza el efecto. TOTALMENTE. Total, vuela todo el show...

Eso es magia, lo otro, teatro. Y parece que a día de hoy, o haces Teatro, o eres un mal Mago.

Que se lo digan a Wonder, Kaps, Tamariz, Copperfield, o demás...

Microuniversos = juegos.

Es una técnica más, no la panacea. Y que no se han aplicado en Magia...

¿No será que las que más exito han tenido [magia me refiero] entre espectadores son otras técnicas?

Eso sí, los "universos" (o simples propiedades, también vale llamarlo así) son el espíritu de los efectos-rutina?

PD2: Menudo ladrillo, que nadie se me ofenda eh!!! que no hablo concretamente de nadie.

----------


## Pulgas

El mayor inconveniente que veo a tu planteamiento, MJJMarkos, es que elaboras una tesis muy coherente pero partiendo de una premisa no del todo acertada (en mi criterio), y es que lo planteas como algo excluyente: quien pretende trabajar la magia argumental no está haciendo magia, sino teatro, cuentacuentos, etc. Y no es así.
El universo, efectivamente, puede ser efímero. Puede desaparecer en un momento dado para dar paso a otro microuniverso, que tendrá fuerza por sí sólo. ¡Claro que la tendrá!
Lo que estamos discutiendo es otra posibilidad, una evolución dentro de las artes escénicas.
Ya que has puesto un ejemplo musical, te respondo con otro. Las nuevas tendencias apuntan a la fusión como medio de creación y desarrollo. El Jazz-flamenco bebe de las dos fuentes y, personalmente, me preocupa muy poco lo que puedan opinar los puristas del jazz o los puristas del flamenco.
¿Que no es fácilmente catalogable? ¿Y? Si mantiene la base del flamenco, será flamenco. Si mentiene la base del jazz, será jazz. Quien quiera llamarlo engendro, o aborto de la música, está én su derecho, pero el jazz-flamenco seguirá ahí y habrá innovado el espectro musical.
Tampoco podemos engañarnos. Esta forma de trabajar no es nueva. Ahí tienes a Charlie Frye's con sus monográficos, por ejemplo, que se mantienen en escena desde hace más de veinte años.
Este es un foro de debate, claro. Pero debe ir más allá. Debe permitir que se conozca desde lo clñasico más clásico, hasta lo ultramoderno (nuevas tecnologías) e, incluso, lo poco convencional. Y debe ser así porque eso facilita las opciones del mago actual y de algunos futuros magos. Si conoces lo que otros están haciendo puedes decidir si te gusta o no.
De lo contrario, y entronco con un comentario tuyoen el hilo de si la magia está o no muerta, el profano seguirá viendo más de lo mismo. No sólo un Picasso, sino el picasso original y cientos de secuelas picassianas que pueden ser impecables, pero que constriñen el crecimiento del arte.
Un último comentario. Quizás sea teorizar, pero creo que esta manera de trabajar lleva bastante tiempo encima de lso escenarios (pregúntaselo a Serjo, subcampeón en Grandes Ilusiones en el Nacional de Barcelona -el primer puesto quedó desierro-), e incluso, ya que lo citas, al Copperfield de las últimas épocas y su concepción teatral del espectáculo mágico.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> El mayor inconveniente que veo a tu planteamiento, MJJMarkos, es que elaboras una tesis muy coherente pero partiendo de una premisa no del todo acertada (en mi criterio), y es que lo planteas como algo excluyente: quien pretende trabajar la magia argumental no está haciendo magia, sino teatro, cuentacuentos, etc.


No pulgas, lee bien. Hablo de que cada una de las técnicas tiene sus pros y contras. Y que hay que tener muy presente lo que se está haciendo. Si se hace Magia, cuidado con la parte argumental, si se hace teatro, no hay que cuidar la parte mágica. ¿Por qué? lo siento, pero eso así, no es ser excluyente, es que la naturaleza del teatro ha tomado como normal que haya magia, de hecho puede haber mucha magia, que el show no se transforma siempre en "Sesión de Magia". Y los actores siguen siendo actores, y no magos.




> Lo que estamos discutiendo es otra posibilidad, una evolución dentro de las artes escénicas.


Ahí sí soy tajante: no es ninguna evolución, ya existe. Peter Pan. Por ejemplo. Anthony Blake la usó muchisimo entre 1998 y 2004. El propio Copperfield en los años 80. Al César lo que es del César.




> Ya que has puesto un ejemplo musical, te respondo con otro. Las nuevas tendencias apuntan a la fusión como medio de creación y desarrollo. El Jazz-flamenco bebe de las dos fuentes y, personalmente, me preocupa muy poco lo que puedan opinar los puristas del jazz o los puristas del flamenco.


Hablabamos de verdadero ARTE? O de tendencias? En que se basa la fusión? En un conocimiento y explotación de las cualidades del artista en un sector? O quizás se basa en la "poca calidad" en dos sectores y se produce la fusión? Si nos ponemos así podemos ser muy radicales. Hay artistas que hacen fusión de otros estilos o disciplinas y tienen éxito? Sí, Jeroume Murat por ejemplo. Ello implica que la fusión es la única forma de crear?... Ehm... dejame pensarlo: No. 

¿Por qué los grandes no hacen FUSIÓN en todos sus trabajos? Por qué aguantan estilos? Porque siguen... CREANDO. Por una calidad que avala dicho trabajo, y una creatividad NATA y real. No necesitan fusionar. De todas formas tu hablas de estilos, creo que el tema que se toca era mucho más profundo porque tocaba la fusión de disciplinas.

A ti te preocupa poco lo que puedan pensar los puristas del Jazz o del Flamenco, pero lo cierto es que desde los finales de los 90 (cuando comenzó por ejemplo el Jazz-flamenco) hasta hoy el público está castigando duramente. Ya no atrae tanto. Ya no innova. Y sólo lleva una década de desgaste esa tendencia. Nadie dice que sea mala, pero fusionar con EXITO y crear a partir de dicha fusión no requiere lo que se da a día de hoy por fusión. Fusionar significa conocer, estudiar y ser casi un erudito de ambas materias. Por eso el chill-out flamenco, o el jazz-flamenco tuvieron un gran auge al principio, porque lo que había al principio eran creaciones de GENTE QUE CONOCIA ambas tendencias al dedillo... simultaneamente!

Es lo que dije antes: cuidadito con los universos y la magia, que la linea divisoria es finísima, y hay que ser muy conocedor del TEATRO, de la INTERPRETACION, de la GUINIZACION, y de la MAGIa para poder llevarlo a cabo con éxito sin caer en un cambio de estilo. Porque además, la diferencia es que en teatro está más implantado el tener ilusiones y magia. Al revés no es tan cotidiano.




> Este es un foro de debate, claro. Pero debe ir más allá. Debe permitir que se conozca desde lo clñasico más clásico, hasta lo ultramoderno (nuevas tecnologías) e, incluso, lo poco convencional. Y debe ser así porque eso facilita las opciones del mago actual y de algunos futuros magos. Si conoces lo que otros están haciendo puedes decidir si te gusta o no.
> De lo contrario, y entronco con un comentario tuyoen el hilo de si la magia está o no muerta, el profano seguirá viendo más de lo mismo. No sólo un Picasso, sino el picasso original y cientos de secuelas picassianas que pueden ser impecables, pero que constriñen el crecimiento del arte.
> Un último comentario. Quizás sea teorizar, pero creo que esta manera de trabajar lleva bastante tiempo encima de lso escenarios (pregúntaselo a Serjo, subcampeón en Grandes Ilusiones en el Nacional de Barcelona -el primer puesto quedó desierro-), e incluso, ya que lo citas, al Copperfield de las últimas épocas y su concepción teatral del espectáculo mágico.


Por supuesto, estamos para debatir, ya lo dije, que yo no me cabreo con nadie eh! 

Evidentemente es una forma de conocerlo, pero dudo que Serjo haya leido un foro y haya dicho "coño, así voy a hacerlo". Dudo que su formación se reduzca a hacer 4 juegos y estudio nulo de la otra disciplina, o viceversa. También me han dicho "es que para mi lo de Serjo... no es Magia, es teatro". De hecho me lo dijo este mismo fin de semana un mago catalán. Yo no opino, no le he visto. Y sin embargo Copperfield y sus concepciones teatrales no tienen nada que ver con lo que Ignoto nos plantea aquí.

De hecho, ese último Copperfield es el que más peso le da a mi opinión: Copperfield teatraliza pero crea microuniversos. No gira todo en torno a uno. De hecho, en sus ultimos espectáculos no existe un universo que se desarrolle durante todo el show. Es el Copperfield de los años 80... ese es el que hacía eso. No el actual.

Un abrazo, y que no se me enfade nadie. 

Como ya dije en mi post, es otra técnica más, y precisamente no nueva. Sólo quería destacar sus puntos débiles y sus fuertes también. Que deje de ser una sesión de Magia para ser una obra teatral es positivo o negativo dependiendo del prisma desde el que se mire, lo que dije antes: depende de lo que pretendas.

Lo que sí considero que como tendencia en sí, o se es un fiera (el caso quizás de Serjo), o simplemente no va a contribuir precisamente a subir el status de la Magia. Porque si no eres un fiera y fusionas... ambas disciplinas se diluyen. 

Dificilmente haremos que el público vea arte si no se planta en 2010 un tio que diga: "coño, mira zás! magia!" a parte de Tamariz. Todos estamos recurriendo al "Magia + algo". Eso es lo que ha catapultado a Copperfield, no sus musicales de principio de los 80 y finales de los 70 en la BBC, sino su choque contra la MAGIA. Con adornos, con teatralidad, pero sin universos. Sin un Peter Pan, sino con un choque contra la Magia. Eso es lo que convirtió en Leyendas a Houdini o Robert Houdin. El choque contra la MAGIA teatralizada pero sin ser una obra de teatro. Sin perder el Norte.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a ver tres tendencias distintas.
Rubiales: es él mismo. No necesita teatro. Es un profesional como la copa de un pino y no deja nada al azar. Crea el universo a la perfección. ¡Genial!
Miguelillo: un mago del que todavía se oye poco, pero que dará mucho de qué hablar. Está a caballo de las tendencias que estamos analizando: crea un personaje, aunque sus espectáculos van parcelados con muchos microuniversos. No obstante el hilo conductor de todo ello es el personaje.
Serjo: crea y dramatiza una historia completa. El peso esencial de sus espectáculos no es el teatro, sino la magia (hay gente que opina lo contrario).

Rubiales, para llevar a escena su espectáculo, necesita sólo su magia. ¡Fantástico!
Miguelillo empieza a necesitar dotes actorales. Lo ha resuelto dejándose dirigir (la parte interpretativa) por directores de teatro. ¡Muy bien!
Serjo necesita conocimientos mucho más amplios: dirección, interpretación, iluminación, etc. ¡Maravilloso!
Quien quiera apostar por cada una de esas líneas ha de tener encuenta lo que requiere apostar por esa línea. Pero esto tampoco es nuevo: el cartomago trabaja una línea; el mago de salón, otra distinta; quien se dedica a las Grandes Ilusiones, una más.
Ampliar tu formación (teatral) para salir a escena yo no lo veo como un inconveniente, sino como una virtud. Mag Lari hace callar a un auditorio entero a fuerza de presencia escénica (trabaja desde personaje, no desde teatralización). Si un mago tiene esos conocimientos, gana mucho a la hora de desarrollar su trabajo.
Copperfield (el actual) trabaja desde él mismo, pero todas sus presentaciones tienen una concepción teatral muy superior a la de otros profesionales de su misma rama (cada objeto y cada gesto están dispuestos de manera teatral).
Los magos de Grandes Ilusiones (ojalá lo estudiaran más) basan sus presentaciones en recursos teatrales y en recursos de danza (ojalá los estudiaran más).
La magia es un arte escénica. La magia lleva bebiendo de las artes escénicas muchísimo tiempo. La magia puede, sin dejar de ser magia, nutrirse de otras artes escénicas e, incluso, confundirse con ellas sin dejar de ser magia.

De todas maneras es una discusión complicadilla. Mi sueldo sale de contar cuentos (cuentos con magia). Mis compañeros narradores dicen que no soy cuentacuentos, que soy mago. La mitad de los magos dicen que no soy mago, que soy cuentacuentos. Y ahora, encima, lo complico mucho más porque mis últimos espectáculos son teatrales, con cuentos y con magia.
A todos les digo que me da igual lo que soy. Que soy yo, y que soy feliz con lo que hago. Por eso estoy tan gordo.
De lo contrario terminaría arruinado, visitando a psiquiatras para que me digan quién soy, de dónde vengo y a dónde voy. ¡Ah! Y ya, de paso, que me cuenten si donde voy hay sitio para aparcar, que se está poniendo cada vez más difícil.

Pdta.: Para nada me pico ni me doy por aludido.
Un abrazo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Vamos a ver tres tendencias distintas.
> Rubiales: es él mismo. No necesita teatro. Es un profesional como la copa de un pino y no deja nada al azar. Crea el universo a la perfección. ¡Genial!
> Miguelillo: un mago del que todavía se oye poco, pero que dará mucho de qué hablar. Está a caballo de las tendencias que estamos analizando: crea un personaje, aunque sus espectáculos van parcelados con muchos microuniversos. No obstante el hilo conductor de todo ello es el personaje.
> Serjo: crea y dramatiza una historia completa. El peso esencial de sus espectáculos no es el teatro, sino la magia (hay gente que opina lo contrario).
> 
> Rubiales, para llevar a escena su espectáculo, necesita sólo su magia. ¡Fantástico!
> Miguelillo empieza a necesitar dotes actorales. Lo ha resuelto dejándose dirigir (la parte interpretativa) por directores de teatro. ¡Muy bien!
> Serjo necesita conocimientos mucho más amplios: dirección, interpretación, iluminación, etc. ¡Maravilloso!
> Quien quiera apostar por cada una de esas líneas ha de tener encuenta lo que requiere apostar por esa línea. Pero esto tampoco es nuevo: el cartomago trabaja una línea; el mago de salón, otra distinta; quien se dedica a las Grandes Ilusiones, una más.
> ...


Pulgas... tu no estás hablando entonces para nada de los universos que plantea Ignoto y de cómo esos universos deben condicionar ciertos sucesos mágicos durante la actuación. Pero para nada. De hecho tu hablas de BEBER de otras artes, y según te defines eres un BEBEDOR NATO de otras artes. No hablas ni de fusión, ni de la técnica que plantea Ignoto.

Bajo mi punto de vista. Ninguno de los ejemplos que has puesto tiene nada que ver con crear un universo y que si se produce un efecto en él, siempre se produzca mientras estés en dicho universo. Estás hablando, desde tu primer quote, de formación, intentos de acercamiento o como quieras llamarlo. Pero no de "creo un universo, y en él lo que en él se produzca se tiene que mantener".

Un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uf, esto se está convirtiendo en un diálogo! (Menos mal que después de este post lo abandono, me voy a tomar el bermout)
Sí, si hablo de crear un universo y su mantenimeinto en el espectáculo. Es la línea que he escogido y la defiendo a capa y esdada. Pero eso no quiere decir que un Lavand no me emocione, o que no disfrute con otros muchos, pero ¿Qué me dices de "La mosca" de Magoo, o del subrealismo de Kevin James?
Son universos, maravillosos universos ¡Y me encantan! Es magia, y nadie se plantea si es teatro. Es una manera más de trabajar, partiendo de una historia que cuentas y haciendo que todo gire en torno a ella.
Viene a ser lo mismo que plantea Ignoto.
De todas maneras estamos olvidando algo importante en esta discusión: la mayoría de los que nos comemos la cabeza con esto, en este foro, somos magos infantiles y eso nos distancia mucho de lso cartomagos (por poner un ejemplo).
¿Alguien quiere una cañita y un pinchito? Estáis invitados.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> ¡Uf, esto se está convirtiendo en un diálogo! (Menos mal que después de este post lo abandono, me voy a tomar el bermout)
> Sí, si hablo de crear un universo y su mantenimeinto en el espectáculo. Es la línea que he escogido y la defiendo a capa y esdada. Pero eso no quiere decir que un Lavand no me emocione, o que no disfrute con otros muchos, pero ¿Qué me dices de "La mosca" de Magoo, o del subrealismo de Kevin James?
> Son universos, maravillosos universos ¡Y me encantan! Es magia, y nadie se plantea si es teatro. Es una manera más de trabajar, partiendo de una historia que cuentas y haciendo que todo gire en torno a ella.
> Viene a ser lo mismo que plantea Ignoto.
> De todas maneras estamos olvidando algo importante en esta discusión: la mayoría de los que nos comemos la cabeza con esto, en este foro, somos magos infantiles y eso nos distancia mucho de lso cartomagos (por poner un ejemplo).
> ¿Alguien quiere una cañita y un pinchito? Estáis invitados.


No, no hablas.

Kevin James crea microuniversos. Para cada juego de su show espectáculo crea una pequeña historia teatral, en la que los efectos se suceden en rutina. Termina una rutina y hace otra, en otro universo distinto. Marco teatral.

Si estuvieses hablando de lo mismo que Ignoto Kevin James tendría que "arrastrar" durante todo el show ciertos efectos a modo de "running-effects". Vulgarizando así lo "especial" de cada efecto.

Lee de nuevo lo que propone Ignoto.

PD: Yo trabajo para magos infantiles. Bebo de ellos como "pago".

----------


## Iban

Hummm... trapo rojo... toro... humm... vamos allá.

Voy a empeza de abajo a arriba.

Creo que nos haces una pequeña trampa cuando nos hablas de Copperfield y el que vuele como elemento definitorio de su universo. Y también cuando das a entender que no presenta un universo en sus actuaciones, sino que son micro-universos inconexos, reducidos a cada uno de los efectos.

Discrepo doblemente: primero porque creo que el "universo" de Copperfield es... cómo lo expreso en palabras... su propio personaje. El univeso de Copperfield se llama "Copperfield". Y ese personaje mantiene durante toda la representación un aura de misticismo, un ambiente de magia "new age", reforzadas por la´música, las luces, la vestimenta... Existe un universo global en el que se incrustan lo que tú llamas micro-universos. El macrouniverso no tiene porqué ser una historia, con principio, nudo y desenlace. Es más, yo diría que el macrouniverso de Copperfield trasciende la duración del propio espectáculo, y le sigue al mago como un "aura". Él es el macrouniverso de sus actuaciones.

Sobre la sucesión de "efecto-tras-efecto", bien es cierto que no parece englobarse en un "macro-universo", y eso podríamos decir de daOrtiz, que tanto queremos en este foro. O de Tamariz. Pero creo que ésto sólo tiene éxito cuando hay detrás una personalidad fuerte, muy marcada, que trasciende la necesidad de una "excusa" para dar continuidad a un espectáculo. "Es que Tamariz es Tamariz"... "Es que Dani es único"....

Por otro lado, la "creación" artificial (anque sea lograda) de un universo transversal que recorra toda la actuación, puede resultar fatigoso para el espectador, que necesita un respiro para descansar (aunque no te haga mucha gracia recurrir a otra disciplinas, yo recuerdo muy gratamente a "El Brujo" (Rafaél Álvarez) en una obra de teatro que hacía del Lazarillo. Sólo estaba él en escenadurante durante toda la obra. Pero en el descanso, a la bajada del telón, salía al patio de butacas con una hogaza de pan, se sentaba al borde del escenario y, mientras almorzaba, charlaba con los espectadores. Y eso lo hacía para romper con el universo contínuo de la obra. Para darle un descanso al espectador, de tanto personale, y conocer al actor). El problema se presentará cuando estos descansos se producen continuamente entre juego y juego. Si el espectador tiene que cerrar una puerta y abrir otra con cada juego, si tiene que reposicionarse, ¿no acabará cansado y perdiendo el interés?

Sé que estamos hablando de entelequias, pero ¿y lo entretenido que es?

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Creo que nos haces una pequeña trampa cuando nos hablas de Copperfield y el que vuele como elemento definitorio de su universo. Y también cuando das a entender que no presenta un universo en sus actuaciones, sino que son micro-universos inconexos, reducidos a cada uno de los efectos.


No hago ninguna trampa: Ignoto propone usar el universo para darle una continuidad a los efectos durante el show. El elemento definitorio que propone Ignoto es precisamente ese, continuidad en los efectos. Si están en un universo y ocurre una vez, debe de ocurrir más veces. Volar, tapar algo y que desaparezca, etc, etc, etc... No es trampa, es que repito: estais teorizando y ninguno habla de lo que propone Ignoto. Os meteis en universos y camisas de 11 varas cuando lo que propone el autor del post es bastante bastante CONCRETO. Y de hecho, es una idea preciosa, de la que hay que ver puntos débiles y puntos fuertes. Tu ahora teorizas sobre universos y aleeeee... todo lo que diga vale. No, aplicaló a lo concreto que ha sido Ignoto (lo llega a expresar de forma más general y la que liais elucubrando es brutal). Ha sido contreto, continuidad de los efectos por estar enmarcados en un universo.

¿Dónde está mi trampa? Vuelvo de copperfield, es efecto? Sí. Debería de ser continuo si estuviese en un universo, como no hay universo => no es continuo. ¿Por qué? Porque vulgarizaría el efecto de la levitación.




> Discrepo doblemente: primero porque creo que el "universo" de Copperfield es... cómo lo expreso en palabras... su propio personaje. El univeso de Copperfield se llama "Copperfield".


Mal vas si lo defines así. Es decir, que no tiene ningun argumento. El universo de Copperfield en sus musicales era un bailarin de cabaret, o un gangster de los años 20, o un ... El actual es simplemente David Copperfield... igual que Juan Tamariz, o igual que Dani DaOrtiz. No plantea ningun universo, ni ningun marco teatral: ¿En tornado de fuego qué marco teatral CONTINUO durante todo el show plantea? Ninguno. En todo caso sólo existe el Marco teatral de ver a un MAGO. Ilusiones, magia y poco más. Pero no hay ninguno literario, o por el estilo.

Parece que cuando queremos definir cosas nos quedamos en "es que Copperfield es Copperfield, Tamariz es Tamariz o DaOrtiz es DaOrtiz". Y no es así. Si Ascanio hubiese hecho lo mismo hubiese dicho "es que funciona porque lo hace Kaps, y lo que hace Kaps, va a Misa". Sin embargo estudió, y estudió, y se estrujó los sesos para qué? Para crear nuestra gramática.

Si no sabes definir algo, es que no lo conoces suficiente. Menos aun lo usarás como argumento.

Digo yo...




> Y ese personaje mantiene durante toda la representación un aura de misticismo, un ambiente de magia "new age", reforzadas por la´música, las luces, la vestimenta... Existe un universo global en el que se incrustan lo que tú llamas micro-universos. El macrouniverso no tiene porqué ser una historia, con principio, nudo y desenlace. Es más, yo diría que el macrouniverso de Copperfield trasciende la duración del propio espectáculo, y le sigue al mago como un "aura". Él es el macrouniverso de sus actuaciones.


No, existe un PERSONAJE, existe una CIRCUSTANCIA que es el marco teatral de la MAGIA EN SI, pero no existe otro tipo de universo. Y fíjate que dicho marco teatral (llamalé universo si quieres) no obliga a darle continuidad a los efectos. Él no es el macro universo. Porque entonces no podrían haber tenido marco teatral ni Houdin, ni Houdini, ni Tamariz, ni nadie. La idea de Ignoto es concreta: crear un universo donde haya CONTINUIDAD de los efectos. Nadie habla de historias solamente, se habla de eso. ¿Por qué te sales por la tangente?




> Sobre la sucesión de "efecto-tras-efecto", bien es cierto que no parece englobarse en un "macro-universo", y eso podríamos decir de daOrtiz, que tanto queremos en este foro. O de Tamariz. Pero creo que ésto sólo tiene éxito cuando hay detrás una personalidad fuerte, muy marcada, que trasciende la necesidad de una "excusa" para dar continuidad a un espectáculo. "Es que Tamariz es Tamariz"... "Es que Dani es único"....


Ni Tamariz es Tamariz, ni Dani es único. Que lo son, cierto, que sean las causas de su exito, falso. Sería reducir tantos años de trabajo a "es que nacistes así". Yo he visto en ese estilo a Gea, a Copperfield (sus ultimos shows son así, aunque lo haga emocionante o sentimental, son incoexos y sobretodo, no continuos en los efectos, salvo en rutinas), a Tamariz, a Michael Ammar, a Dai Vernon, a Slydini, a Kaps, a Tommy Wonder, a ... tantos!!!!

Todos genios, pero no por ser ellos especiales, sino por ser currantes, innovadores, estudiosos, etc, etc, etc... Cuando hago Magia, también ocurre, y me funciona también. No soy profesional, no me decido a esto, pero uso las bases que muchos maestros me han dado, las aplico y entiendo que la Magia como espectáculo en sí es entretenido, asombroso y artístico. Por eso sé que independientemente de que mi personalidad no sea tan atrayente como la de ellos, la Magia funciona.




> Por otro lado, la "creación" artificial (anque sea lograda) de un universo transversal que recorra toda la actuación, puede resultar fatigoso para el espectador, que necesita un respiro para descansar (aunque no te haga mucha gracia recurrir a otra disciplinas, yo recuerdo muy gratamente a "El Brujo" (Rafaél Álvarez) en una obra de teatro que hacía del Lazarillo. Sólo estaba él en escenadurante durante toda la obra. Pero en el descanso, a la bajada del telón, salía al patio de butacas con una hogaza de pan, se sentaba al borde del escenario y, mientras almorzaba, charlaba con los espectadores. Y eso lo hacía para romper con el universo contínuo de la obra. Para darle un descanso al espectador, de tanto personale, y conocer al actor). El problema se presentará cuando estos descansos se producen continuamente entre juego y juego. Si el espectador tiene que cerrar una puerta y abrir otra con cada juego, si tiene que reposicionarse, ¿no acabará cansado y perdiendo el interés?


Hombre, es que a lo que propones hay tantas respuestas que se pueden dar, que ni merece la pena. Si en una peli te aburres, ¿qué falla?

Y me parece a mi que si entre juego y juego abren puertas, no deben acabar muy cansados cuando es una tendencia que lleva siglos instaurada.

Yo no hablo de que no exista un sentimiento o una idea a transmitir, o un hilo conductor del show. De eso estais hablando vosotros dos. Eso es MAGNIFICO, y no adolece de puntos débiles. Pero ese hilo conductor no obliga en ningún momento a que los efectos sean CONTINUOS durante el show simplemente porque existe el hilo conductor.

Leed la premisa de Ignoto en el primer post. Propone eso, que es buenísimo también!!! pero hay cosas que no son tan beneficiosas en ese planteamiento.

Esto enlaza muy bien con lo que puse en el post de Brainstorming del area secreta. Pero estupendamente bien.




> Sé que estamos hablando de entelequias, pero ¿y lo entretenido que es?


Idem, enlaza estupendamente bien con ese post.

PD: Me da a mi que muchos no habeis visto los shows completos de Copperfield, yo gracias a Dramagic los tengo todos, ordenaditos cronológicamente (una joyita de regalo que me hicistes David!!!).

Copperfield es ese mismo que en Tornado de Fuego, saca un cubo, un pato, hace el viaje de Webster al cubo, lo guardan todo, saca el cuaderno y te hace el Cardiographic. Presenta para cada efecto un universo diferente, y la conexión entre ellos es simplemente "un show de magia". Porque la Magia en sí, como espectáculo ya tiene un universo para ella sola. Es que os leo decir que copperfield ultimamente... bla bla bla, y es probablemente las frases más erróneas que hay en este post. Que le da teatralidad cierto, que lo eleva a arte, cierto. Que teatralmente, como show, es impresionante, cierto. Que el universo que crea lo mantiene todo el show y los efectos por ello se hacen continuos (lo que propone Ignoto), falso totalmente.

Distinto es que me hableis de los especiales de la ABC, con pantalones de campana, y fedoras.

Por eso hablo lo que hablo en el área secreta. Sobretodo el segundo punto. Ese de lanzarse.

----------


## Iban

Borrado por insustancial.

El post, y yo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Borrado, que no aportaba nada xD.

----------


## Iban

Ignoto ha propuesto una idea, cierto: que un efecto, o un... hecho se convierta en tema recurrente a lo largo de un espectáculo, para darle... ¿coherencia? Digamos, unicidad. Y se le ha puesto el nombre de Universo. De ahí hemos ido derivando, en espiral, alredeor de la idea de un univeso en una actuación. Y, yo por lo menos, he generalizado la idea de ese universo, afirmando que éste ha de existir, sea una historia, sea una rana que no para de croar,o sea un sombrero amarillo que aparece continuamente en la cabeza del mago hasta sacarlo de quicio. Pero "hechos" no son los únicos que forman un universo, un entorno, un hilo conductor, unas cricunstancias, o como se nos ocurra llamarlo dentro de cuatro posts. Un simple juego de luces coherente puede formar ese universo, aunque después de la mujer serrada se haga unos ases de McDonald.

Lo que pretendía decir sin, al parecer, ningún éxito, es que este hilo conductor debería existir de principio a fin. y cuando creemos que no lo hay (¿nos vale Tamariz como ejemplo?) no queda otro lugar donde buscarlo más que en el propio mago. Y ese mago tiene que tener una personlidad muy marcada (sea fruto del estudio y la "automodelación" de esa personalidad, o sea porque Dios le ha soplado en la nuca), y sobre todo, reconocible (o mejor dicho, percibible).

Vale, entonces... ¿rescatamos la idea primigenia de Ignoto, tal cual está planteada, sin matizarla? Pues vamos a ello.

----------


## rubiales

¡¡Quedetonterias pa` sali en el Carnaval, plim, plam!! 

Joe, si es que os ahogais en un vaso de agua, chiquillos. Esta discusión, siempre me recuerda a la del Cine Español vs Cine Americano. Que si el cine americano carece de mensaje, que si en el cine español todo son diálogos y comeduras de coco, etc... A ver, a mí, hay ocasiones en las que me apetece entrar en el cine y simplemente desconectar ¡PUM! ¡PUM!..., ¡Juas! ¡Le ha pegao tres tiros en la cabeza y el tipo que iba conduciendo ha chocao contra un camión cisterna lleno de combustible y a saltado todo por los aires!..., - ¿Y por qué le disparó? - ¡Y a mi qué cojones me importa, le disparó y punto!



Otras veces, me apetece ver una peli que me haga pensar, que me cuente una historia, una vivencia personal, saber qué le pasa a los personajes y porqué.



Entonces, una cosa no está reñida con la otra, a veces podemos ir a ver un mago hacer aparecer un bocadillo de jamón porque se encontró con un vagabundo muerto de hambre, el cual vagaba desde pequeño por el mundo ya que perdió a sus padres cuando contaba la edad de 8 años, etc. Y otras veces quiero que un tipo ponga una moneda en su mano y la haga desaparecer ¡Porque sí! ¡Porque puede y es bonito!

Qué cosas...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Pues precisamente hoy he cerrado (creo) una rutina que estoy preparando y esta sugerencia de ignoto me ha ayudado a resolver una cuestión técnica y a dar más unidad al número. Gracias

----------


## Némesis

¡¡¡¡Joé, pero si demolition man es justamente una peli p'a estrujarse los sesos!!!!

xD xD xD

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Demolition man es peliculón!!!  lo malo que no explican como se usan las tres conchas... eso si que hace pensar!!

----------

